

Female 'Purity' Is Bullshit - kgtm
http://jezebel.com/female-purity-is-bullshit-493278191

======
mafribe
What a sexist text: the author (L. West) complains that (some) men have ideas
about female sexuality that (some) women disapprove of, yet she keeps pushing
ideas about male sexuality that (some) men disapprove of. Wasn't the phrase
"double standard" invented for such phenomena?

~~~
mr_eel
Don't be obtuse. It's pretty clear what type of men she's talking about from
the get go. If the article is guilty of anything it's generalising somewhat,
but that's a minor concern.

Otherwise, it's on point. Notions of female purity are a load of horseshit.

~~~
mafribe
You are confusing two things: (1) whether notions of purity, body image etc
are "horseshit" and (2) whether she is guilty of double standards or not. She
clearly is guilty of double standards because she denies men to express their
own opinions about what they value in a woman, while at the same time she
feels entitled to bloviate about what she values in men (e.g. not being
interested in virginity).

In this context it is irrelevant whether "[I] know the men she is talking
about" or not.

------
omonra
Why is this garbage here?

------
skrebbel
straw man.

~~~
georgemcbay
straw _person_.

